# P0011 and P1391 on 2004 Gti



## mjames5194 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm stumped. Got P0011 and P1391 even after changing chains and sensors. No idea what it could be. Any help is appreciated. Diagnosis on OBDeleven and this is all I have.


----------



## mjames5194 (Feb 24, 2017)

Whoops. Won't let me attach photo. Just says the P1391 is intermittent from bank 2, camshaft position sensor, short circuit to ground and the P0011 is A camshaft position bank 1 timing over advanced or system performance


----------

